# Irish Ferries ...Still Far To Expensive



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

I noticed a survey in MHF asking members to "vote on where they will tour" in 2012. We went to France again this year by DFDS Ferries from Dover for less than £100 return inc MH and 2. The survey dosnt even have Ireland on the selection list . No surprise I say.. with Ireland still missing lots of potencial and vital tourism, because the FERRY COMPANIES STILL CHARGE excessive fees. Stenna and Irish Ferries seem to operate a cartell on pricing ..Its the same distance from Dover the Dunkirk as Stranraer to Belfast and not much further from Hollyhead - Dublin . But the cost of this short crossing is three times a much as England France.. When will they ferry operators do something to encourage more Tourers / Caravans , Motorhomes to visit the lovely island of Ireland ?? Please drop you prices IRISH FERRIES..


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Never been to Ireland but it is on my list. High ferry costs though may restrict our chances of getting there, especially as we first have to cross the channel from France!


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Cost of Irish Ferries*



MrsW said:


> Never been to Ireland but it is on my list. High ferry costs though may restrict our chances of getting there, especially as we first have to cross the channel from France!


France..... what a lovely place to have motorhome you lucky people.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

It is! And a lovely place to live! Temperature here today was still 27 degrees (although due to go no higher than 14 next week!)


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

alitone said:


> I noticed a survey in MHF asking members to "vote on where they will tour" in 2012. We went to France again this year by DFDS Ferries from Dover for less than £100 return inc MH and 2. The survey dosnt even have Ireland on the selection list . No surprise I say.. with Ireland still missing lots of potencial and vital tourism, because the FERRY COMPANIES STILL CHARGE excessive fees. Stenna and Irish Ferries seem to operate a cartell on pricing ..Its the same distance from Dover the Dunkirk as Stranraer to Belfast and not much further from Hollyhead - Dublin . But the cost of this short crossing is three times a much as England France.. When will they ferry operators do something to encourage more Tourers / Caravans , Motorhomes to visit the lovely island of Ireland ?? Please drop you prices IRISH FERRIES..


We would love to go but the price of the ferry is the one thing that puts us off. Just paid £58 RETURN for MH and car on trailer to France! No comparison. If we could get a return to Ireland for about £100 we would go tomorrow. 
Brian


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

You think it is expensive to get to Ireland, try getting out of here!!!!!
We go to France around mid June each year returning Mid July as I like to get a few stages of the Tour De france. Last year with Celtic Link Ferries 510E got a quote for the same dates 2013 783E. Irish Ferries E735. 
We have no choice but to use one or the other and they use every excuse to jack up their prices. So when I hear that you U.K. residents can cross to France for £20 or £30 off season I feel GREEN with envy.

Hope you enjoy France next year as I and alot of others will not be going.

Oiche Maith agut ( Good Night)


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Ireland Touring*

Hi,would love to know how you paid £58.00,when i book with DFDS it is way over £100.00,motorhome trailer and car,perhaps you have the info i need,regards H. :lol:


----------

